# new Project 1930 ccm



## JNichol (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi All,

I just got it in the mail today and put it together for some pics. The odd thing about this bike is that it has 26" wheels. I guess it must be a juvanille bike? 

It needs a cleaning in the worst way. I did recieve a set of NOS fenders with it in the same colour pattern. 

Rear hub has ccm stamped on it. 

Can't wait to get it out for a ride. 

Enjoy the pics.

Jason


----------



## OldRider (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow! That bike looks fantastic, I'll bet it'll ride like a dream. I have a British CCM from the early 40's, it has CCM stamped out in the chainring whereas yours does not....was the CCM chainring just a British deal?


----------



## JNichol (Jul 31, 2009)

I am excited to get it cleaned up and get it rolling. This ccm was more than likely badged a Cleveland which is why the chainring is different. If it were badged ccm then it would have the stamped ccm logo chainring.


----------



## oldy57 (Aug 7, 2009)

Check your tires again. I think it is a 28" wheel bike. I have seen many of these bikes and never seen a 26" wheel bike in that frame. The wheels fit the frame like all the 28" bikes.


----------



## JNichol (Aug 9, 2009)

I can read the tires quite clearly and they do say 26". I agree with you about never seeing one that isn't a 28". I will have to dig around for some more info.


----------



## phillips1952 (Aug 10, 2009)

*very nice ccm*

such a great style,and a comfortable ride these bikes are.i have one similar.cant wait to see it cleaned up!this is a 1936 ccm.i have a great hercules scripted hub if yours is no good.ive never seen one with 26 inchers ever?theres always a first time though.good luck.


----------



## JNichol (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Mark,

Great looking bike. If you are interested I know where to get some NOS fenders and tires for the bike. There is a place in Ontario that has a bunch of stuff for sale. Let me know if you are interested and maybe we can put an order together and split the shipping. I can bring it out to the island for you.

I think I found a wrights saddle for my eatons bike. Do you have any idea of what I should be paying for it? 

I also need some grips for my ccm. Do you know where I can get some?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## phillips1952 (Aug 10, 2009)

*hello from the island*

wrights saddles hhmm i just had one offered to me for 30 bucks.no springs,just a frame,with great leather,it most likely went to a fixie rider.and the one i want the guy wants 250.00.and i might trade some parts for it.and ive seen them sell for more.im definitely interested in some tires,and maybe fenders,im looking for a 3/4 front with front brace....
im going to put a sturmey 3 sp kickback in the ccm posted with low gearing,i might ride to kamloops this year on it.heavy elevations on a oldie,ive always wanted to do it.i have to many bikes right now and must sell a few.next time your over here well hook up.ow ya,i have recreated a twine and cork grip.that looks very nice.just time and cheap to do.i have everything here,just bring the bars and well set you up.i can do leather pipping also.i dont think i have any grips,and if i do they would be white or black thin,not comfortable but period correct......they have nice repops for 20 -30 bucks,torpedo style.i have a pair of 700c 28 inch 50s rim set.very straight with spokes.flat spoke surface.they came off a 21 inch frame camelback.it seemed small to me but had 28 inch wheels,im still trying to wrap my head around 26 inch wheels on that bike you got.


----------



## char56 (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely bicycle! Great find! I bet it rides nice


----------



## JNichol (Aug 10, 2009)

I put a 3spd sturmeyw/coaster brake on my Schwinn B6. It sure does help with the hills.
I will be in victoria on Thursday 13th. i will give you a shout. I am free after 12.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 23, 2009)

This is a  few pictures of my Wright Saddle, is this sort of what you guys are looking for? Its mounted to my 1920's Ranger as original equipment I believe.Can the tears in the leather be repaired?


----------



## JNichol (Aug 23, 2009)

I am looking for a long spring saddle. Yours looks like a dunlop saddle that was very popular for the older ccm bikes. I think around the 40-50 era. 
In regards to fixing the leather contact "phillips1952" he has some experience with the older leather saddles. He is a good source of knowledge for the older ccm bikes too. Hope this helps.

Attached is a picture of the seat I am looking for. I think this bike is in Winnipeg too.


----------



## JNichol (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok...
I was doing some more cleaning up on the frame. I noticed that where the headbadge goes there are 4 holes. 2 on each side of the head tube. Not sure what to think of this. I am sure ccm's and clevelands had 2 holes for the head badge. Any thoughts?

I also figured the frame is 20" with 26" wheels. The hub is stamped "New Hercules" in block letters.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## OldRider (Sep 6, 2009)

Jason, the CCM bikes of that era had only one hole on each side  for the headbadge.They were attached with a tiny flatheaded screw, if you try carefully with the right size of screw you will find it threads in nicely. I've had about 4 different  30's- 40's CCM bikes and they were all the same. If you're missing your badge I have a CCM Rambler headbadge thats not doing anything, primered gray but shows red underneath. Let me know.


----------



## JNichol (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the offer but until I figure out exactly what bike I am dealing with I don't want to put the wrong badge on. I will keep you in mind if or when I end up with a Rambler.


----------



## phillips1952 (Sep 6, 2009)

*holy bicycle pictures*

i just looked for an hr to find a 4 bolt headbadge,didnt find any.even a massey has 2 rivets left side high right side low.or right side high left side low.im getting buggered looking at headbadges.:eek:


----------



## crank (Sep 6, 2009)

The early Clevelands had a 4 hole headbadge. I've got a frame with the same pattern. Mine has 28" wheels however.


----------



## JNichol (Sep 6, 2009)

crank said:


> The early Clevelands had a 4 hole headbadge. I've got a frame with the same pattern. Mine has 28" wheels however.




Could you send me some pics of your bike. Some full bike shots, rear dropouts, head badge etc... Please forward them to my hotmail account. I want to compare frames to make sure mine is a Cleveland.

Thanks


----------

